# High desire to no desire ...



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

... for an O that is! I dont know if I am just tired, feeling defeated or what, but I have 0 desire for an O. I actually told husband this weekend that we should just have sex for sex's sake for a while bc I just cant get into it and it winds up taking me forever to get "there".

I think I really just want to see him want me and "take" me for a while, and maybe that will rev me back up. He "took" me Sunday morning in a different place, which was great! I hope to see him take interest in other places and in other ways... maybe I will get my spark back as I do think he is truly HOT! That is how it was in the beginning... it wasnt always about my O, it was about him wanting to have me and devour me... about connecting. The eye contact and holding and him exploring and taking his time with my body, was awesome.

So this plunge in desire is not a bad thing... I still want "it", but dont want to necessarily have the O... too much work right now O well!


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, I was on Avelox for bronchitis last week and am currently on an inhaler for asthma that started a week ago! I havent had asthma for years. More wholistic docs have told me its stress induced... and I believe it bc it happens during HIGH stress times in my life.


----------

